# DeLorean Time Machine



## Asmiley (Mar 5, 2001)

Gotta love the car Doc picked for the time machine! It gave the time machine a signature that will never be forgotten. Whenever I see that kind of car I'm going to think of the movie.


----------



## Dave (Mar 6, 2001)

The Time Machine is a DeLorean.
They used to be made in Northern Ireland  (I think), though the company was headed by an American (I think!) 
Anyway, the company went bust, and they stopped making them. 
Which is a pity, because those doors that swing upwards are still futuristic, even today.
It's a Classic collectors car today, so unfortunately, you probably can't afford one.


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 6, 2001)

My mom told me they didn't make many. I wish they still made them though. 

~That's it I should make it my goal in life to create the next DeLorean Car! LOL!!


----------



## kelsi (Mar 7, 2001)

I love the whole idea, and how they go thru time, altho I seem to remember the ending, when they're trying to get back is rather scary, 'cos theres a train behind them, or they're about to run outta track or something...


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 8, 2001)

Yeah That's the ending to the third movie. Quite interesting if i do say so myself.


----------



## star diva (Sep 21, 2001)

*time travel*

i'll love to travel through time
would u
where would u most like to go?


----------



## Asmiley (Sep 21, 2001)

me? hmm Medevil times would be cool. or even back to when I was little so I could change a few things for me.


----------



## star diva (Sep 24, 2001)

oooohh what kind of stuff?
i would love to go to the victorian times and wear all those lovely clothes


----------



## Asmiley (Sep 24, 2001)

waht kind of stuff? well I would have told my parents a few things that we know now but didn't know when I was little.


----------



## star diva (Sep 25, 2001)

yeah that is true-but would they have believed u?


----------



## Asmiley (Sep 26, 2001)

hmm I think so. My parents aren't stupid.


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 9, 2001)

I have no idea where I'd like to go...could I choose WHERE i could go as well? I study History, So I know about various periods in time, but I just cant decide where or when to go to...


----------



## Asmiley (Oct 10, 2001)

hmm yeah that could be a problem...


----------



## imported_space monkey (Oct 11, 2001)

*In to the future?*

I would much rather travel into the future than back in time, to see how things pan out for humans - how close is Deep Impact to coming true?  Or will some other defining event wipe out humans?  Sorry that's all theortical jibberish but I'd still rather explore the unknown than visit a real life history lesson.  :disturbed I'd like to see if flying cars and skyways are really built in the future, or those cool clothes that can dry themselves.  Anyway, anyone else prefer forward to back? :coolyello  :twirl: :iiworry: :blah: :evil:


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 12, 2001)

Forwarding would be good, esp when the future looks uncertain for us all right now.


----------



## Asmiley (Oct 19, 2001)

yes well I'm writing a story on that.


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 23, 2001)

Are you going to post it here when you're done?


----------



## Asmiley (Oct 24, 2001)

Wasn't planning on it. But I suppose I could.


----------



## Dave (Oct 25, 2001)

Please do!


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 25, 2001)

ditto that one.


----------



## Dave (Oct 26, 2001)

Mythinglink has opened a new "Original Fiction" section for stories like yours which don't tie into a series or a film, so no excuse now.


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 26, 2001)

I think this thread need to go back on topic now...but Dave's right, Asmiley, you have NO excuse now!!!


----------



## Asmiley (Oct 26, 2001)

No excuse? First off It's not a fic... well not in the general term of the word. More like a diary thing of the future after the world has been nuked... I might turn it into a fic... right now I could turn it into a Stargate fic because the guy is named jack... but that could be another story all together.


It is sorta on topic becuase it take place in the distant future. 

Still If I had a time machine I wouldn't go to the future becuase it's never how we'd see it. people change things like that all the time. Even in Back to the Future things change majorly. What happens in the past of Marty's life changes the future of his life. Part two never happened because Part three cancelled it out.


----------



## Dave (Oct 27, 2001)

There are actually two or three views on that:

There is the idea shown in 'Back to the Future', where you can change past or future events. Also 'Terminator', 'Timecop'.

Then there is the idea that each time you make a change you create an alternative parallel universe ('Sliders') This is more in line with modern physics theories.

Then there is the old view of time ('Time Tunnel'), that it is unchangeable, what happens was always going to happen anyway -- fate -- all along.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Feb 10, 2002)

> Then there is the idea that each time you make a change you create an alternative parallel universe ('Sliders') This is more in line with modern physics theories.



I tend to agree with this theory. 

BTW did you notice the time travel anomaly in BTTF part 2. When Old biff goes back to the past and gives himslef the almanach (therefore changing the future into "Bifco Paradise") but when he goes back into the future he doesn't go into the future he created but instead he returns to the one he left behind. 
Darn!! that loop hole realy spoiled part 2 for me ...


----------



## Asmiley (Feb 11, 2002)

alternate universe... that is also the way it was in BTTF. Cuz like Ivanhoe(Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!:wave:Lovely to meet you. hope to see you around more often.) said the future er or prestent time of the... in part two after Old Biff took the almanac to his past self that was a sliders interchangable sorta thing.  becuz of one difference in a timeline the future was changed. wich is how Sliders was formed practically.


----------



## Prophet4Profit (Feb 12, 2002)

> alternate universe... that is also the way it was in BTTF


 The BTTF films obviously reject the 'alternate universe' entirely. The evidence of this lies in the ridiculous 'fading photographs'. The concept of the 'fading photo' and parallel universe are contradictiorary. It is obvious that the films operate in a single changing timeline.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Feb 12, 2002)

> The BTTF films obviously reject the 'alternate universe' entirely. The evidence of this lies in the ridiculous 'fading photographs'. The concept of the 'fading photo' and parallel universe are contradictiorary. It is obvious that the films operate in a single changing timeline.



I disagree. BTTF uses a "modified" version of Paralel univese time travel  where in the newly created universe you must not alter event that lead to your existance and the events that eventualy lead you to execute the "time travel" trip . 

Single changing time line was something that they tried in "Frequency" . Now THAT was wierd!


----------



## star diva (Feb 13, 2002)

i agree with that last comment
i have wrote some article son timetravel on my website - i think u might find interesting
they are at :-
http://communities.msn.co.uk/LIFEITAINTEASY

what is weird is u going back into time (which is very risky) cos any little move could destroy thousandsa of lives...just check my articles cos ive explained everything in there!


----------



## Dave (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Prophet4Profit _
> *The concept of the 'fading photo' and parallel universe are contradictiorary. *



I would agree with that too. Ivanhoe, can you explain why you don't agree a little more. I like 'Temporal Mechanics' but find it hard to follow sometimes. I've never seen 'Frequency' -- sounds like something I would like.

BTTF -- I think that if you analyse it too much, that it won't hold together very well, but it doesn't bother me because it was so much fun!


----------



## Ivanhoe (Feb 13, 2002)

First of all there are two main time travel theories 

1. Single Line time 
2. Paralel Time universes 

According to the first all events in our universe are predicted. All time travel and time loops have happened. And they have been biult into the main time line. According to this theory universe is a complex simulation in wich all things have been determined. For Ex. all your future time travel is already implemented into the time line. Future time travelers and the effect they have on our (or any other time) time have been "inserted". 

The second one states that a time "jump" of certain person or persons, creates a paralell universe(one additional universe variation for each "time jump"). This is the idea they "tried" in Back to the future . For. Ex. 
When you travel to the past. You leave your previous universe forever. All the things in that universe you left develop as if you simply dissapeared. Your past in this universe is still there but it is as if you physicaly dissapeared and the future events develop as if you will never return. And according to this theory you can't. 
A new paralel universe variant is created at the time point in wich you have jumped. All previous events are kept but the "new history " of that universe is starting with you in it and you make it as you go along. Then if you jump again you leave the previous one to go to another paralel universe. 

The variations between paralel universes can be as litle as just difrent posision of dust particles in the air  or as big as total unexistance of species, individuals, planets ?!!? 

why would someone leave his time line ... well the new time line can be altered just as much to suit the time traveler. Take a look at Back to the future part 1. Marty changed created a new one in which his father is not a wimp, his father has a great job etc. (not changing the way he will eventually meet Doc and use the time traveling "Delorian". 

The main question is what happened to the world he left behind, well ... the most logical solution is that they continued their lifes without the individual that went into "time travel". 

Some of the people tried to mix these two main time travel theories into one. That would be something they tried in Frequency. One time line which alters. The whole thing goes like this: Time travel creates a synch between the startin time and destination time. All the changes you make in the time that is before the other creates new changes and they happen simultaneously. Matter but even human memories change in an instant. Realy confusing. But it is difficult to synch two time lines or what would happen if 10 people went back in time. Imagine 10 time lines in synch and the changes the all simultaneously make ..... 

Pure chaos .....


----------



## Asmiley (Feb 13, 2002)

okay in layman's terms that is?

My head is spinning reading that bit.:alienooh: :twirl:


----------



## Prophet4Profit (Feb 13, 2002)

But what happened to the Marty from the 'Marty's-Dad-is-not-a-wimp' timeline?

Please dont tell me that he created a time line where his Dad IS a wimp in his own Time Travel adventure!


----------



## Dave (Feb 13, 2002)

I see what you mean now if you only believe in those two time travel theories, and modern physics suggests that the parallel timeline 'Sliders' theory is the correct one. Your explanations are excellent.

But in fiction, usually bad fiction I confess, there has also been a third idea; that you still have a single timeline, but it is not immutable or unchangeable. In that kind of time travel you could change the past, and have photos fade out in the future. 

And I think what Profit4Motive was saying, correct me if I'm wrong, is that that theory was used in BTTF.


----------



## Prophet4Profit (Feb 13, 2002)

You are correct sir! Hey-ooooh!:nuts: 

But one must keep in mind that there are infinite legitimate variations of both time-travel paradigms in GOOD SF as well.


----------



## Asmiley (Feb 13, 2002)

wow this is getting too technical for me. I'm otta here!:alienooh:


----------



## Prophet4Profit (Feb 14, 2002)

> wow this is getting too technical for me. I'm otta here!


 Such level of detail is par for the course in any conversation even remotly involving time-travel. Just be glad that I did not see it fit to pull out my 5-dimensional conception of the universe... I know that Ivanhoe must certainly be:naughty:


----------



## Ivanhoe (Feb 14, 2002)

> But what happened to the Marty from the 'Marty's-Dad-is-not-a-wimp' timeline?
> 
> Please dont tell me that he created a time line where his Dad IS a wimp in his own Time Travel adventure!



No you don't understand. In BTTF We are NOT following "the other marti's time travel jumps" we are following the original Marti's time travel jumps ( Marti from the universe where his father IS a wimp). The "other Marti's" time travel at the end of the part 1 could be entierly diferent from original Martie's but one thing is for sure. The "other Martie's" history is the one where the Original Marti WAS in 1955 messing with his parents and if the "other Marti" was to travel into that time he would see original Marti doing the stuff from Part1 . But don't confuse this with original Marti's return to 1955 in Part 2. The "other marti" would have "branched " his own paralel time variant. There fore the original Marti would not see what the other Matri did in 1955 after his yime jump at the end of part 1. The reason is beacuse it is not in the past of his time universe. In his universe the other Marti left FOREVER when he time jumped at the end of part 1. (creating his own time branch) ....

Confusing but makes sence in the "Paralel time theory" 




> But in fiction, usually bad fiction I confess, there has also been a third idea; that you still have a single timeline, but it is not immutable or unchangeable. In that kind of time travel you could change the past, and have photos fade out in the future.



Yes It seems like BTTF series can't deside what time travel theory to follow so it just mixes everything up ... creating an apsolute mess but mainly it is Parallel time (if you rule ou the mentioned mistake in logic when old biff went back to 1955)


----------



## Dave (Feb 14, 2002)

Basically, are you saying that in a 'single timeline' idea, the two Marty's could not exist together in 1955? If you are then I think I understand you, but not sure if I agree.

But anyway, I already said:


> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *BTTF -- I think that if you analyse it too much, that it won't hold together very well, but it doesn't bother me because it was so much fun! *



And my brain is starting to hurt!


----------



## Prophet4Profit (Feb 14, 2002)

> No you don't understand. In BTTF We are NOT following "the other marti's time travel jumps" we are following the original Marti's time travel jumps ( Marti from the universe where his father IS a wimp).


 I understand entirely... but if we were to speak realisticly, the probebility of marty being born in such a different universe is slim at best. A second's variation in his parant's fatefull coupling would rersult in the supremecy of another sperm cell, and a month would bring about the change of the egg...


----------



## Asmiley (Feb 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Prophet4Profit _
> * Such level of detail is par for the course in any conversation even remotly involving time-travel. Just be glad that I did not see it fit to pull out my 5-dimensional conception of the universe... I know that Ivanhoe must certainly be:naughty: *



Sheesh. I need to go to the lybrary and look up scientifc theories and Beyond or somtin like that, Just to understand this converse then?



And thankyou Dave for pointing that out!


----------



## Dave (Feb 16, 2002)

Just to say has anyone else read "The Man Who Folded Himself".


----------



## Ivanhoe (Feb 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *Basically, are you saying that in a 'single timeline' idea, the two Marty's could not exist together in 1955? If you are then I think I understand you, but not sure if I agree.
> *



No, you missunderstood two Marties can exist in 1955 but the thing with Single line time is that you actualy can't change anything. For ex. The time travel you make to the past is already the past of your universe. You just haven't lived through it.  But anyway this theory has a hole. expecialy when you time travel intentionaly in ordr to cheat the rules. 

...
Example. You put an egg on your desk and leave it there for 10 minutes. Then you travel back in time 5 minutes and smash the egg on your desk. According to this theory, that's not possible... there'd be something there to stop you. I reckon you could break the rule and smash the egg  

You know what would hapen then : 5 minutes after  you put the egg on your desk you would see your other self creating out of nowhere and smashing the egg.

The question is when you see yourself smashing the egg in singe line time .... what will you do ? that is will you time travel or sudenly decline to do it ... 
The answer is simple you will time travel since you smashed the egg it acualy happened so it happened ... heh kinda mind blowing .... but that's single line time for ya .... 
OK, so you've decided you're gonna do this experiment.. you put down the egg at 8:00... if another 'you' appears at 8:05 then you refuse to go back in time. If he does show up, you decide to go back. Weird hey... 

*So , on a mission to explicitly cheat the rule, you decide to go back if and only if the other guy doesn't show up. Similarly you don't go back if and only if the guy does show up.*

Well thats it, this the logicall mistake of single line time. I tend to agree with the paralell time universes...


----------



## Dave (Feb 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ivanhoe _
> *The question is when you see yourself smashing the egg in singe line time .... what will you do ? that is will you time travel or sudenly decline to do it ...
> The answer is simple you will time travel since you smashed the egg it acualy happened so it happened ... heh kinda mind blowing .... but that's single line time for ya ....
> OK, so you've decided you're gonna do this experiment.. you put down the egg at 8:00... if another 'you' appears at 8:05 then you refuse to go back in time. If he does show up, you decide to go back. Weird hey... *



The book that I just mentioned 'The man who folded himself' covers exactly this topic. He starts off just messing around and trying to make money gambling on certain winners, but as he tries to correct mistakes he makes along the way, he reiterates himself, and makes it all worse still. He also has the dilemmas of whether he should go back again or not, but finds it impossible to stop himself having one more try. Eventually, he stumbles upon the one certain thing which he cannot ever change. 

We have a rule about keeping signatures to 5 lines please, they slow down page loading when they get too big.


----------



## Dave (Mar 14, 2002)

Is anyone looking for a job?

This one would suit someone with some experience in Temporal mechanics.


----------



## Dave (Mar 18, 2002)

Do you think if you applied they might tell you that you were "Too early"?


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2004)

*Man Creates Time Machine*

I'm just passing along what I read on 'Ananova', but be aware that I wouldn't believe anything I read in the 'Sun':



> _from The Sun via Ananova_
> 
> *Man creates time machine *
> 
> ...



It was that Flux Capacitor that was the hardest part to find when I tried to do it. 

I never thought of looking on ebay for one.


----------



## Dave (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Time Machine*

Anyone think the futuristic train was better than the Delorean?

It seemed like the Doc and his family actually lived on it, and it had been modified to fly. In contrast, three people in the car was a tight fit.


----------



## Quokka (Dec 5, 2007)

One bit of trivia I read before was that the Delorean was only chosen in one of the last drafts, earlier on it had been a few things including a fridge but they changed it because they didn't want to risk any kids playing in unused fridges and getting stuck.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 6, 2007)

Always loved the car. I found out the other day that Lotus designed the chassis for the DeLorean.


----------



## Talysia (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Time Machine*



Dave said:


> Anyone think the futuristic train was better than the Delorean?
> 
> It seemed like the Doc and his family actually lived on it, and it had been modified to fly. In contrast, three people in the car was a tight fit.


 
I liked the idea of the train, and it fit in very well with the era.  Still, the car was so iconic...Can't help but like it.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 6, 2007)

The train was just...well...a train. The DeLorean was a work of masterpiece.


----------

